# The "Basics" for AK



## Blindside (Apr 19, 2002)

Kirk posted:
As I learn more and more, I've noticed that some advanced 
students aren't as strict with their basics. Is this part 
of "adapting" kenpo to fit your own style and needs, or are they 
just slacking?

I'm gonna waffle, some of them are "rounding corners" others are slacking. 

But certainly as you become more proficient, your basics begin to look less robotic, and this may be what you are seeing.  As a basic we teach the front kick as a four step process: chamber, snap the foot out, chamber, plant.  In actual execution more experience people tend to blur the 3rd and 4th steps, particularly if they want to plant into a knee check or land in different stance.  This happens with all your blocks and strikes.  Not rechambering, shooting from point of origin etc.

The key is that you have to understand the motion before you round it otherwise you can't utilize it to its full effectiveness.

Lamont


----------



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2002)

What would be defined as "the basics" in Parker Kenpo?
Until class tonight, I thought "the basics" were elbows,
strikes, parries, basic kicks, blocks, and stances.  The
guy handling class tonight (3rd brown) made a comment
about everything up to purple being "the basics".  Now 
I'm confused.  Whafck?!?!


----------



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2002)

As I learn more and more, I've noticed that some advanced 
students aren't as strict with their basics.  Is this part 
of "adapting" kenpo to fit your own style and needs, or are they 
just slacking?


----------



## AvPKenpo (Feb 20, 2002)

In Ed Parkers Encyclopedia of Kenpo it states:

Basics - Simplified moves that comprise the fundamentals of Kenpo.  They are divided into stances, maneuvers, blocks, strikes, punches, kicks, finger techniques, parries, specialized moves and methods.

Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 20, 2002)

There are three divisions of the Art of Kenpo.  

There are  "Basics" ~ Self Defense & Freestyle.
Book I of Infinite Insights will explain this in greater detail.

Since we are talking "Basics", Under the Basics Banner we are actually talking about all the basic maneuvers such as Stances, Blocks, Parries, Punches, Strikes, Finger Techniques, Kicks and Foot Maneuvers.  In addition, all the Forms (short & Long 1-8) and all the sets are also under this catagory. 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

I agree......  assuming that the color belt curriculums we are talking about, contain all the master key basics within them


:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 22, 2002)

Kirk,
If you are looking for a basics list you can go to www.familymartialartscenter.com/original/Original.htm  It is Dr. Len Brassards site. He studies with Steven White, one of Mr. Wedlake's black belts. It has the original basics lists aswell as the "original 32" systems as it was laid out by Mr. Parker.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 20, 2002)

The answer I'm going to give may sound a bit like BS and I apologize before saying it.  Everything up to and including 1st degree black belt is the "Basics".  To defend that statement, lets look st where the different colrs come from.  Let's forget the legend of wearing a belt so long it becomes black for a moment.  The original colored belt systems had a total of about 4 belts.  This varied a bit.  The addition of more belts was more due to an increaqse in revenue opportunities than in an increase in knowledge.  Ther are three primary colors, red, blue, and yellow.  if you mix red and blue, you get purple, blue and yellow, you get green, red and yellow you get orange. Orange, green, and purple are the secondary colors.  Mix any two, you wind up with brown.  Mix any three secondary or primary colors you get black.  What I am saying is that black is a combination of all colors.  When you have combined all colors, you have mastered the basics.  I'm not trying to down play any thing here or insult anyone, just giving another insight into the belt systems.


----------

